
Activists Urge Clinton Campaign to Challenge Election Results in 3 Swing States - joshwprinceton
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/11/activists-urge-hillary-clinton-to-challenge-election-results.html?mid=facebook_nymag
======
astrodust
The only problem with a Clinton win now, if they can prove fraud, is it will
be the most difficult presidency ever. Hostile house, hostile senate, hostile
governors. It'll make the Obama years look like good times.

Sadly this isn't something you can win. If you win you just lose in a
different way.

~~~
joshwprinceton
It's a strange one indeed

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13018675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13018675)

------
rplst8
Interesting article, but the title of this seems a little odd.

~~~
sparky_z
It's a Hamilton reference. Mods will change it.

~~~
joshwprinceton
true, sry

